# Plant ID please help!



## scthomps (Apr 2, 2007)

If anyone knows what this is or where i can find can find out let me know! I posted a picture yesterday at aquaticcommunity.com and no one can figure out what it is. Im pretty sure its not a tiger lotus though. let me know if additional pictures help!

Thanks!


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

2 words non aquatic


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Yep.. I made the mistake of buying that once.

http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-167.htm


----------



## scthomps (Apr 2, 2007)

Crap.... so what do i do with it? do you plant it partially in/out?


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

I would take it back and complain. Often your LFS doesn't realize that they are selling non aquatic plants. If you really want to keep it, plant it in a pot of dirt and keep its roots wet.


----------



## scthomps (Apr 2, 2007)

I should have known better, this kinda stuff has happened with the lfs before. Oh well, i really appreciate your help! ill get that plant out of there asap. Thanks!


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

It would also do well in a terrarium. It will survive underwater for extended periods of time (to survive floods in its natural environment), but will die if left underwater indefinitely.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Unfortunately, this is too common an occurrence. I don't know if the lfs's are not aware of what they're doing or they just don't care.


----------



## oRiN999 (Apr 22, 2006)

just curious but was it sold as purple waffle if so lfs for some reason constantly sell that stuff as an aquarium plant and i like to laugh about it every time i go into one


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

good lol me too i see a aquaium plant at my lfs i say looks like a chinese vegetable


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Purple waffle (genus Hemigraphis) is notorious for being sold as an aquarium plant when it shouldn't be, but there is at least one other Hemigraphis species, _Hemigraphis traian_, that does grow underwater. It is described in the plantFinder.


----------

